# What does your windon setup look like?



## blakeb (Aug 10, 2009)

I am looking to switch to windon leaders for trolling and was wondering what others recommend. I want the setup to be diverse enough for yft, marlin, mahi, etc. We are planning a trip out to independence hub for memorial day weekend and want to be prepared for everything from mahi to large blues. We have 30s, 50s, and 80s with 30lb, 50lb, and 80lb, mono topshots. I was thinking about the following:

10ft double line
20ft 250lb windon
300lb ball bearing swivel
10ft 250lb-400lb leader

Thoughts?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If you want to stay IGFA compliant, you'll need to change the lengths a bit. A long fight with a fish WILL stretch lines and leaders and will put the above-described leader setup above the current 40ft max for double line/leader total.

First off, make sure you have a purpose to the wind-on leader. Wind-ons are generally used for two reasons:
1) For adding max pressure on a big fish close to the boat after a couple turns of it are on the reel
2) To help eliminate the need for a wireman it at least make it a one/two wrap and done procedure.

The double line in the system is only there for the loop to loop attachment to your W/O, so a long length is obsolete. I'd keep it around 2ft total or even a little shorter. In the IGFA rule book, it states that a single component of your leader system cannot exceed 30ft. Most store bought W/Os are 25-30ft. Figure in a 10% stretch and cut them accordingly to keep you safe should you want to tournament fish. You can then make your trace leader whichever length you prefer, but bear in mind that with a shorter trace and a batshit-crazy blue marlin, your swivel has the possibility of becoming wrapped on the fish and therefore no longer serving its function. Even a modest sized blue marlin can span over 10' so I would suggest keeping your trace a minimum of 12' to keep the swivel free and clear.

If it were me and those were my rods, I'd set up like this:
- 100lb wind ons on the 30s
- 200lb wind ons on the 50s
- 250-300lb wind ons on the 80s

I'd use 2ft double lines, 20ft W/Os and 12ft traces. If you plan on live baiting marlin, I'd keep two of the 80s without W/Os and just go for a straight 20-25ft leader.

Just my two cents.....


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Dang Chris, great response,, its good to know there are people on this forum that know their shit,,, thanks for sharing..


----------



## blakeb (Aug 10, 2009)

Most of the responses on this forum from Chris (and a few others) are pure gold. I have learned a ton from reading his comments. Thanks again Chris!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It's what I love guys. Good luck!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

blakeb said:


> Most of the responses on this forum from Chris (and a few others) are pure gold. I have learned a ton from reading his comments. Thanks again Chris!


I agree Chris knows his stuff. My dad told me not long ago when I was aquiring about some different techniques offshore he said if you want to anything about anything in the Gulf of Mexico call Chris at SAMs. Not only does he know his stuff he is a super nice guy to talk to.


----------

